# Seal the cement pond?



## FranklinTturtle (Aug 15, 2011)

What do you use to seal the cement pond with, to keep the water in? Also, how long does it take to cure before using? 
Thanks 
Jessica:


----------



## Az tortoise compound (Aug 15, 2011)

waterproof concrete sealer. You can find it at Home depot in a yellow bucket. It works great and you can add color to it if you wish.


----------



## FranklinTturtle (Aug 15, 2011)

Az tortoise compound said:


> waterproof concrete sealer. You can find it at Home depot in a yellow bucket. It works great and you can add color to it if you wish.



Didn't think about a color that neat.
Thanks 
Jessica


----------



## dmarcus (Aug 15, 2011)

lol, my wife has been looking at things to make with concrete, so I am sure she will be telling me we need a cement water hole soon...


----------



## FranklinTturtle (Aug 15, 2011)

dalano73 said:


> lol, my wife has been looking at things to make with concrete, so I am sure she will be telling me we need a cement water hole soon...



Suggest that she makes one and send me the step by step photos of the process. Make it dummy proof for me please. 
Thanks Alot
Jessica


----------



## dmarcus (Aug 15, 2011)

FranklinTturtle said:


> dalano73 said:
> 
> 
> > lol, my wife has been looking at things to make with concrete, so I am sure she will be telling me we need a cement water hole soon...
> ...



Lol, I will suggest that to her..


----------



## yagyujubei (Aug 15, 2011)

Two part epoxy paint.


----------



## FranklinTturtle (Aug 15, 2011)

yagyujubei said:


> Two part epoxy paint.


Thanks 
Jessica


----------



## fgately (Aug 16, 2011)

I just went to a building supply place in the area and asked that very question. They suggested a product called Thoroseal. It is concrete based but you paint it on unsealed concrete. The pond building guys use it all the time. They probably do not have it at HD, but they do carry it at the more professional type building supply places. Check out this guys web site by the way! GREAT pond and waterfall resource. 

http://watergardenauthority.com/Home_Page.php


----------



## NEtorts (Aug 16, 2011)

i've got 4 small concrete ponds i made for my torts and never sealed any of them they all hold water so im not sure why you all go through the expense and hassle?


----------



## FranklinTturtle (Aug 17, 2011)

fgately said:


> I just went to a building supply place in the area and asked that very question. They suggested a product called Thoroseal. It is concrete based but you paint it on unsealed concrete. The pond building guys use it all the time. They probably do not have it at HD, but they do carry it at the more professional type building supply places. Check out this guys web site by the way! GREAT pond and waterfall resource.
> 
> http://watergardenauthority.com/Home_Page.php


Thanks I will check into that product. That is a great link (saved it under my favorites). I have over 50 koi and some are over 2 feet long. Now I am thinking about letting Franklin keep his plastic pool and getting to work on a cool koi pond. 
Thanks
Jessica





NEtorts said:


> i've got 4 small concrete ponds i made for my torts and never sealed any of them they all hold water so im not sure why you all go through the expense and hassle?


That is what I was planning to do. But, my mom told me that I had to seal it. So, if I don't seal it, It would leak just so she could tell me "I told you so". Also, how long have you had your pond?
Thanks
Jessica


----------



## fgately (Aug 17, 2011)

NEtorts said:


> i've got 4 small concrete ponds i made for my torts and never sealed any of them they all hold water so im not sure why you all go through the expense and hassle?



Please post some pictures of these ponds! I love messing around with concrete and like to see what other have done with it. 

You are right about a simple pond made from regular concrete. It will hold water just fine for general tortoise use. I used mortar actually, and it holds water very well as it is. It will not work for fish though. One, the concrete will release chemicals into the water that will kill the fish, ANY fish. Two, since concrete is porous, water will constantly seep into the concrete and degrade it sooner.


----------



## ascott (Aug 17, 2011)

I have one that was made as a huge walk in soaker for CDTs, it was not sealed and it did a great job in the habitat it was designed for...now that concrete soaker/pond is used for water for the ravens....to keep them away from the tortoise enclosure water dishes.....works well, every other day just squat down and lift the entire thing enough to dump all of the water out to flush it then refill with cool clear water..... the ravens, quail, peacock, guinea hens, sparrows, finch and all other birds love it....


----------



## FranklinTturtle (Aug 18, 2011)

ascott said:


> I have one that was made as a huge walk in soaker for CDTs, it was not sealed and it did a great job in the habitat it was designed for...now that concrete soaker/pond is used for water for the ravens....to keep them away from the tortoise enclosure water dishes.....works well, every other day just squat down and lift the entire thing enough to dump all of the water out to flush it then refill with cool clear water..... the ravens, quail, peacock, guinea hens, sparrows, finch and all other birds love it....


That makes alot sense. Mine would probably attract water snakes. I Would not want that. His swimming pool is looking better and better.
Thanks 
Jessica


----------

